# Merle being Gelded



## AmyJoe99 (Dec 31, 2012)

so the date is set for Wednesday, our 7 month old donkey is being gelded. The vet is coming to a friend's farm to do his horse and our donkey so this is the first time we get to watch something like this. We're both glad to be getting it done but nervous about having him put to sleep and all that...my reason for posting a thread about it is i'm going to video the horse and donkey and wondered if it was ok if i put the youtube link on here for others to watch. some forums wont allow that...or allow that kind of video being posted...and was kinda hoping hearing a few people say it'll be fine, its really safe and really quick and all that from people who have had their animals done, would calm our nerves alittle


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have any current experience, but I'm going to be getting my 8 month old colt cut in the next month or so. He was kicked in the head the night before Thanksgiving and got some brain damage/swelling. Due to that, he's at a higher risk for gelding. Before the gelding we're going to have to work up a schedule of some dexamethasone to reduce swelling. He'll be taken in early in the morning, operated on, and kept there for the remainder of the day to make sure he recovers well. The anesthetics from the surgery may cause inflammation, which may irritate his head injury. But I know your boy will be fine! They're such hardy animals, especially donkeys.  As for the videos, I'd love to see them!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wasn't able to be there when my monster was gelded because I had to work, but my best friend took pics for me. Luckily for me, they just heavily sedated him and didn't knock him out cold. It was funny getting the pics of him standing there all droopy as he got cut while I was at work (my friend texted them to me). I was told it was quite the rodeo to catch him before the gelding, though, as myself and my BO were really the only people he trusted and the BO wasn't there (he didn't like men, period, which our vet is a man, and for whatever reason, he didn't trust the female tech).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmyJoe99 (Dec 31, 2012)

i'm sure he'll be fine...they just always look so pitiful waking up...i think it resembles an animal dying to me, with the rolling around, flopping over and odd leg twitches. but i cant wait to watch at the same time...mixed emotions lol

your horse probably knew the female tech was taking orders from the vet Drafty


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm more inclined to believe he's just a freak. ;-) lol He's coming 4 and, except for my boyfriend and my new BO's husband, he still hates men, even though he's NEVER been abused by men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Will YouTube allow it? Guess stranger things have been posted. I have no desire to watch it, seen it first hand, but whatever blows your hair back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmyJoe99 (Dec 31, 2012)

i meant will the forum allow it...some forums wont allow links to youtube...never understood why but they have restrictions. i know youtube will...i've watched a few...just never in person


----------

